# can't find visa type Skilled Independent-189 on immiaccount



## Diala.A (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi Every one,

I have submitted an EOI and scored 65 point. i was invited to lodge a visa application. I created an immiaccount but in the very first step i can't find my visa type so i can't continue.

please help


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

go to SkillSelect to your EOI, click Apply Visa and take it from there


----------



## Diala.A (Jan 12, 2015)

That is what I did and i still can't see type 189.


----------



## ausplanery (Jul 15, 2014)

Diala.A said:


> That is what I did and i still can't see type 189.


Only you are able to see this new line in your immi account if you are invited to apply by Australian Government. Hope it helps.


----------



## Diala.A (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks, I will try again


----------



## Rijesh (Jan 14, 2015)

*189 visa type not available on immi account*

Hi ,

Same issue here. 
I have received the invite on 19th December and so far can't find visa type 189. There is no option to send a mail to them as well. Were you succesful in lodging? Created new immi account and tried as well

Rijesh


----------



## Diala.A (Jan 12, 2015)

Rijesh said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Same issue here.
> I have received the invite on 19th December and so far can't find visa type 189. There is no option to send a mail to them as well. Were you succesful in lodging? Created new immi account and tried as well
> ...


hi rijesh,

i tried a different browser and it worked!!

click the link in the email invitation which will take you to skill select. login and your visa type will be automatically selected. you have to do this every time you want to login to immiaccount.

that is what happened with me.

hope this works for you


----------



## SriRaks (Feb 19, 2016)

Diala.A said:


> hi rijesh,
> 
> i tried a different browser and it worked!!
> 
> ...


 I am trying to lodge the visa for class 189. But every time i try to login into my immiaccount and search for the visa type 189. I do not find this category. I tried with different browsers, but no help. Please let know if anyone has faced this issue?

Thanks.


----------



## NSK2015 (Sep 27, 2015)

guys, i am also facing the same issue.
I got an invite yesterday and tried on different browsers ans systems. still it is not working.
kindly help.


----------



## bharathi.ra02 (Mar 22, 2016)

I created my Immiaccount but was unable to find 189 visa in the skilled migration list.Can someone let me know why is it not available?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

because you need to login to the EOI on SkillSelect and click Apply Visa from there. 189 is by invitation and you can't initiate the application from ImmiAccount


----------

